# touch screen



## Misim16

Come si dice "touch screen" in italiano? Ad esempio lo schermo dei bancomat 

uno schermo toccabile? 

o forse 

uno schermo da toccare?

Grazie mille!


----------



## saia

Hi!
How about "schermo sensibile al tocco"?


----------



## Henry63a

Misim16 said:


> Come si dice "touch screen" in italiano? Ad esempio lo schermo dei bancomat
> 
> uno schermo toccabile?
> 
> o forse
> 
> uno schermo da toccare?
> 
> Grazie mille!


Spesso viene lasciato in originale _touch screen_.
Un'alternativa può essere _schermo sensibile al tocco _(come proposto qui su Wikipedia).


----------



## MemberD

concordo _touch screen_ viene usuato anche in italiano, nonostante la difficile pronuncia


----------



## Misim16

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## chefurbo

Veramente Wikipedia dice "*schermo tattile*"...


----------



## cosissimo

Io penso che "schermo a sfiorimento" sia la traduzione migliore di "touch screen."


----------



## rudmi

MemberD said:


> concordo _touch screen_ viene usuato anche in italiano, nonostante la difficile pronuncia


Pronuncia= tachskrin (the 'a' a little bit close)


----------



## cosissimo

perche' non si puo' dire semplicemente l'italiano (schermo a sfiorimento), la pronuncia e' molto piu' facile e significa la stessa cosa.


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Credo che il sito dell'Accademia della Crusca consigli "schermo tattile".


----------



## edfnl

In ogni caso se dite "schermo tattile" non credo che molti vi capirebbero, mentre "touch screen" ormai è una parola molto diffusa, sicuramente molto più diffusa dell'alternativa italiana.

Ricerca con google:
Touch screen: circa *1.860.000* pagine in *Italiano* per *touch screen
*Schermo tattile: circa *125.000* pagine in *Italiano* per *schermo tattile
*schermo sensibile al tocco:circa *55.900* pagine in *Italiano* per *schermo sensibile al tocco*


----------



## rudmi

edfnl said:


> In ogni caso se dite "schermo tattile" non credo che molti vi capirebbero, mentre "touch screen" ormai è una parola molto diffusa, sicuramente molto più diffusa dell'alternativa italiana.
> 
> Ricerca con google:
> Touch screen: circa *1.860.000* pagine in *Italiano* per *touch screen*


Di queste 1.860.000 pagine, quante sono i forums per esperti?


----------



## edfnl

Mi sembra che la tua domanda sia veniale. Le cifre parlano da sole, probabilmente i termini italiani sono in forum tecnici -_- 
Se vai su un qualsiasi sito di elettronica troverai touch screen, touch pad e così via. Come non troverai mai computatore ma sempre computer eccetera. I termini tecnologici in italiano sono quasi sempre usati in inglese. 
Se poi vuoi ignorare il suggerimento e usare "schermo tattile" sei libero, ma sappi che rischi di non essere capito.


----------



## stella_maris_74

cosissimo said:


> Io penso che "schermo a sfiorimento sfior*a*mento" sia la traduzione migliore di "touch screen."



Mind the typo: sfioramento.
_Touch screen_ è usato di frequente perché più breve e immediato, specialmente nei testi pubblicitari dove, per l'appunto, brevità e immediatezza sono spesso fondamentali.

Ciao 

dani


----------



## rudmi

edfnl said:


> Mi sembra che la tua domanda sia veniale. Le cifre parlano da sole, probabilmente i termini italiani sono in forum tecnici -_-
> Se vai su un qualsiasi sito di elettronica troverai touch screen, touch pad e così via. Come non troverai mai computatore ma sempre computer eccetera. I termini tecnologici in italiano sono quasi sempre usati in inglese.
> Se poi vuoi ignorare il suggerimento e usare "schermo tattile" sei libero, ma sappi che rischi di non essere capito.


Tranquillo, ed. Volevo solo sottolineare che google non sempre è la nostra bibbia. Anch'io uso spesso quel browser, ma alle volte trovo inessatezze, anche per motivi di traduzioni. Ecco tutto. Scusa il malinteso.
Come avrai notato, io non tifo per nessuna opzione.


----------



## edfnl

Scusa tu, allora. E' che quasi due milioni di risultati per la versione inglese, a fronte di neanche 200.000 complessivi per le versioni italiane mi sembra un'indicazione abbastanza evidente!


----------



## MemberD

cosissimo said:


> perche' non si puo' dire semplicemente l'italiano (schermo a sfiorimento), la pronuncia e' molto piu' facile e significa la stessa cosa.



Si vede che non abiti in Italia! Le parole inglesi vengono 'assimilate' con una facilità incredibile, modificandone la pronuncia e anche il significato a volte. Comunque lo fanno anche i British e anche molti altri quindi....


----------



## panurge

cosissimo said:


> perche' non si puo' dire semplicemente l'italiano (schermo a sfiorimento), la pronuncia e' molto piu' facile e significa la stessa cosa.


Perchè si dice "sfioramento" e non "sfiorimento".
Comunque "touch screen" è il modo principale usato in italia per indicarlo!


----------



## rudmi

panurge said:


> Perchè si dice "sfioramento" e non "sfiorimento".
> Comunque "touch screen" è il modo principale usato in italia per indicarlo!


 
Le rose sfioriscono, gli schermi si sfiorano.


----------



## cosissimo

Secondo me, _schermo tattile_ va benissimo.


----------



## panzona

Ciao a tutti,

secondo voi "schermo interattivo" è corretta ed efficace come traduzione per _touch screen_?

I maggiori dizionari riportano ovvimente "touch screen" anche per l'italiano, più una serie di varianti: "schermo sensibile", "schermo sensibile al tatto" schermo a sfioramento"... non so, non mi convincono.

(Sto cercando di inserire in un dizionario pocket la nuova accezione di "tablet" (tablet PC), ma lo spazio è poco e la sintesi deve essere estrema).

Idee, opinioni?
Grazie!


----------



## Yulan

Ciao cara ragazza 

I francesi e gli spagnoli lo chiamano "schermo tattile" ... non se se può piacerti ...

"Schermo interattivo" mi fa pensare alle lavagne elettroniche, ma forse sbaglio 

Ciao!


----------



## london calling

Vedo che _schermo interattivo_ viene utilizzato parecchio per definire il touch screen dei tablet.

Il mio smartphone parla dello _schermo sensibile_ (quando lo lascio parlare in italiano!). Ho visto anche "interfaccia sensibile al tocco" da qualche parte. Non è granché neanche questo, però.


----------



## panzona

Ciao Yulan! 

Schermo tattile mi piace!

Però scusa, la "lavagna elettronica" non è la stessa cosa (che un touch screen), solo molto più grande?

Graize!


EDIT: (ciao anche London )


----------



## panzona

london calling said:


> Il mio smartphone parla dello _schermo sensibile_ (quando lo lascio parlare in italiano!)


 
Sì, infatti, come vedi nelle definizioni è molto usato, ma secondo me non restituisce appieno il senso: schemo sensibile mi dà più l'idea di uno schrmo che, per esempio, ha dei sensori per la luce e si adatta a quella ambientale... o cose così.


----------



## Yulan

panzona said:


> Ciao Yulan!
> Però scusa, la "lavagna elettronica" non è la stessa cosa (che un touch screen), solo molto più grande?


 
Mi fa piacere che ti piaccia "schermo tattile"!

Certamente! La lavagna elettronica non è altro che un grande touch screen ... la mia sensazione su "interattivo" è "deviata" dal fatto che i ragazzini (che aiuto a fare i compiti) chiamano "schermo interattivo" la loro e-board ...    

Buona giornata


----------



## london calling

panzona said:


> Sì, infatti, come vedi nelle definizioni è molto usato, ma secondo me non restituisce appieno il senso: schemo sensibile mi dà più l'idea di uno schrmo che, per esempio, ha dei sensori per la luce e si adatta a quella ambientale... o cose così.


Il mio smartphone infatti è dotato anche di sensori di luce ambientale e di prossimità....Non so se è il caso anche dei tablet, però.


----------



## Blackman

panzona said:


> Schermo tattile mi piace!


 
Anche a me, ma sembra solo voler dire _tangibile_, che si può toccare. In questo senso sono tutti tattili.

*tàttile* agg. [der. di _tatto_; cfr. il lat. _tact__ĭ__lis_ «tangibile»]. – Del tatto, che riguarda il senso del tatto: _sensazioni t._; _sensibilità t._; _agnosia t._ (v. agnosia); _punti t._, i punti dell’epidermide che hanno sensibilità al tatto. _Valori t._, espressione coniata dallo storico e critico d’arte B. Berenson (1865-1959) per indicare gli elementi che nell’opera d’arte creano un effetto plastico e volumetrico tale da stabilire tra l’opera e chi guarda un rapporto di natura fisica ed emozionale, basato su un piacere simile a quello derivante dall’esperienza del tatto.


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Blackman 

Capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma "tattile" nella tecnologia di controllo dei dispositivi elettronici, indica proprio la caratteristica "al tocco": basta un tocco per controllare dati in entrata e in uscita.

Wikipedia sembra essere d'accordo : 

*Touch screen*

Uno *schermo tattile*[1], o _*touch screen*_, è un particolare dispositivo frutto dell'unione di uno schermo ed un digitalizzatore, che permette all'utente di interagire con una interfaccia grafica mediante le dita o particolari oggetti. Uno schermo tattile è allo stesso tempo un dispositivo di output e di input.


----------



## Blackman

Ciao Yulan 

Dimenticando per un momento l'affidabilità linguistica di Wiki ( con la quale mi sono scontrato proprio ieri nel thread _inappropriato_ ), non dubito dell'uso che se ne fa e anche io lo intenderei in quel senso. Mi domando però se Panzona è alla ricerca di un termine che abbia un certo appeal ( nel qual caso tattile sarebbe perfetto ), che sia originale o che sia preciso.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Touch screen non si traduce neanche più, a maggior ragione visto che tutte le pseudo traduzioni che circolano fanno anche un po' ridere.


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Paul ! 

Vuoi dire che non lo traduciamo noi italiani ... che amiamo appropriarci dei termini inglesi per evitare la fatica di ampliare il nostro vocabolario  ... francesi e spagnoli non usano "touch screen", ma "schermo _tattile_".

Ciao  


@ Blackman: capisco ... però i tuoi dubbi su "inappropriato" sono ormai fugati, o forse no?


----------



## Blackman

Yulan said:


> @ Blackman: capisco ... però i tuoi dubbi su "inappropriato" sono ormai fugati, o forse no?


 
Fugati. Tra un po' lo si potrà trovare solo su Wiki.


----------



## Yulan

Blackman said:


> Fugati. Tra un po' lo si potrà trovare solo su Wiki.


 
... ma senza etimologia!!! Cave wiki ... quando non precisa l'etimologia!


----------

